# Passing of a legend



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It has come to my attention that Neil Mackellow has passed away. Neil was a legendary World Champion caster. He was a pioneer in the "low reel" style that most casters use today. Neil was also a friend. He helped Kim and I on our trips overseas, making sure we had everything we needed to be comfortable and to cast.

RIP Neil



Tommy


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, God bless his friends and family.


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

Sad news indeed

RIP Black Beard


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Sad indeed. Blessed with memories of meeting Neil and casting with him in a couple of tournaments, I will cherish those times. He will be missed. May he rest in peace.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

rip to a good guy......definitely one of the greats


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I was deeply sadden when I got the news yesterday. Those of us that had the pleasure of spending time with Neil were blessed with his kindness and his unselfish giving of his time and knowledge. He was a great ambassador for distance casting. He truly made the sport fun and interesting. 

May he rest in peace,

James


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Got a lot of advice from him on the 525 mags. RIP


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

I was sad to hear of Neil passing away. He was truly a class act and helped me a lot too. I had the opportunity to take him fishing in New Jersey we met up with some friends and the 3 of us ran over the dune and start fishing meanwhile Neil walks down, sets up a chair, looks around, and ties up a rig. The 3 of us haven't had a bite and Neil casts and gets a fish and we look at each other next he moves to the other side and gets a double header. So I decide I need to know what he's doing, he tells me and I ask him for and he replies "the prices doubles on the water my friend" so I'm reaching for my wallet and it'll cost you 2 handshakes. 

R.I.P ole friend


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

R.I.P. Neil,

May God keep you close, we all look forward to hearing your stories again one day.

LarryB


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

My deepest condolences to Neil's family. He had a wealth of knowledge that he was willing to share.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

So sad to hear of his passing. I was fortunate in befriending James and Mark at a Rock Fish challenge hosted by James many years ago.

After that James invited me to a casting clinic in New Jersey hosted by James and taught by Neil. 

I was so impressed by him. 

As long as you wanted to learned Neil would teach you everything he knew.

It didn't matter the level of your casting skills or your equipment.

We emailed back and forth once in awhile. And when I had issues with my 525 mag Neil sent me a new left side plate, at no charge.


Other my surpass his distance; but they won't surpass his knowledge or his love of the sport.


RIP my friend.


----------



## WERLINSMITHSURF (Aug 10, 2017)

*passing of a legend*

Greetings to all my new friends of this fuorum and surfing, My name is Werlin Smith, I live in Higuey city, Santo Domingo ,; I'm a surf casting and long casting lover. Navigating the web I found the news that the legendary NEIL MACKELLOW has died, who was the inspirer and teacher of a group of fishermen of this city, especially my friend BERNARDO MORALES (the best of this city) who was my inspirer and teacher. We are sorry for the loss of this great teacher of surf casting and long casting.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I was at the distance casting class in Delaware that Blackbeard instructed (organized by Longcaster). Neil was a great instructor and a real gentleman. 

Rest in peace, Sir.


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Neil brought me parts for my Penn Mag. Didn't charge me anything. I watched him cast while in Cape Hatteras. Afterwards, he helped all people that asked . He had the patience of a saint. RPI Neil


----------

